# chubby cola



## mysteryscribe (Sep 12, 2006)

this is not dust lol


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2006)

you said chubby!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 13, 2006)

Actually I bought a six pack of chubby cotton candy cola for the bottles.  they are eight oz + a little.


----------

